# Blackscreen bei while-Schleife? (Android-Studio)



## Nik98 (13. Aug 2015)

Guten Abend,
Ich habe vor kurzem angefangen in Android-Studio Apps mit Java zu programmieren.

Alles geht super, wenn ich ein paar Befehle jedoch in eine while-Schleife packe, so wird mir nur ein Blackscreen angezeigt, wenn ich die Befehle ohne while-Schule lasse, wird mir wieder alles angezeigt.
Getestet auf Nexus 7 und im Emulator

Hat einer ne Idee woran das liegen kann? Danke schonmal


----------



## CSHW89 (13. Aug 2015)

Ich tippe mal ganz stark auf Endlosschleife?! Aber ohne Code kann man da vermutlich nicht helfen.

lg Kevin


----------



## Nik98 (13. Aug 2015)

CSHW89 hat gesagt.:


> Ich tippe mal ganz stark auf Endlosschleife?! Aber ohne Code kann man da vermutlich nicht helfen.
> 
> lg Kevin



Ne Endlosschleife nicht, wenn die Bedingung nicht mehr erfüllt ist, dann geht der Code ganz normal weiter und es wird wieder alles ganz normal angezeigt


----------

